# adding a wifi router with bsnl adsl modem



## lendula (May 13, 2013)

hi
i have a bsnl broadband connection adsl modem..
i am using it directly with ethernet cable.

now, i want to relay data to a wifi router (dlink dir 524).
and use it to connect my wifi devices like cellphones, laptops in the house.

i have connected both the routers with ethernet cable, but cant seem to get a working connection through the wifi router.
Can you please tell me the settings required for this...
i will be very grateful thanks.

Aniruddha Lele


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2013)

did you read the thread i sent in PM.you first have to configure your router.connect only router to your PC(no modem) & then in browser type 192.168.1.1 & press enter.you should see a login prompt.usually default username & password is admin.after login go to lan settings page & there change router IP address to 192.168.2.1.


----------



## lendula (May 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you read the thread i sent in PM.you first have to configure your router.connect only router to your PC(no modem) & then in browser type 192.168.1.1 & press enter.you should see a login prompt.usually default username & password is admin.after login go to lan settings page & there change router IP address to 192.168.2.1.



hi,
yes i read it but it is confusing, the screens dont match..
i connected to wifi router.. 192.168.1.1 doesnt work..
its address is 192.168.0.1... i went to router setting page, and changed ip to 192.168.2.1 now..
after the change, i cannot access 192.168.2.1 from my pc through ethernet, but it is accessing thrugh wireless device like my android cell.

so now, modem is 192.168.1.1 and router is 192.168.2.1
whats the next step?


----------



## lendula (May 14, 2013)

these are the bsnl modem settings screens..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2013)

you have to change your pc lan settings by manually assigning ip address(network sharing center--adapter settings--local area network left click select properties & then select properties of ipv4)192.168.2.100(just an example),subnet 255.255.255.0 & gateway as 192.168.2.1.after doing this you should be able to access both 192.168.1.1(modem) & 192.168.2.1(router) from your pc.

btw in your 1st pic snr(upstream) value is very low.it must be above 15 for a stable connection so try disconnecting & reconnecting all phone line connections(modem & splitter) to see if it helps.


----------



## lendula (May 14, 2013)

so now what settings are required to get internet through the wifi router?? i mean i cant connect internet through my wifi devices...
i can change all router settings through wifi (192.168.2.1) without connecting it to my pc...
are all my modem settings ok? if u see the screenshots
it is already LLC bridge mode..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2013)

bridge mode?your modem is setup in pppoe mode & is working correctly.did you tried my suggestion of changing your pc lan ip setting?do it & you should be able to access router from pc.


----------



## lendula (May 14, 2013)

i dont need to access my router thru pc right?? as long as i can access it from my wifi device...in case i wanna change settings...
my pc gets internet from the bsnl modem..
but no internet on wifi yet! so im really not getting where the problem lies.
i mentioned bridge becoz it shows in this screenshot , and the link u had sent also asked to make it bridge mode...
so my guess is that im missing some setting in my bsnl modem...
my wifi router is set to pppoe, i have put in my bsnl login and password, and wep security.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2013)

in that screenshot you need to focus on starting word/letters which is PPPoE not LlcBridged which is a subset & will be there for both PPPoE & Bridged.as for not accessing router from PC that's not the point.the point is to setup a network in a simple & easy to remember/configure way so that in future chances of problems will be less.it is logical that if you are connecting pc to router then its ip address should correspond to router(in this case 192.168.2.x) & you are right that link i sent mention modem in bridge mode but i skipped that part because i wanted you to first setup your network to at least get net access over wifi so that you learn enough to make changes in future.setting modem in bridge mode is preferable because then you only have to configure your router for things like port forwarding,VoIP,online gaming etc.

let's start from beginning.you first have to change your modem from pppoe to bridge.before doing that note down your bsnl username/password because in pppoe mode it is saved in modem itself & will be deleted after changing to bridge mode.to convert to bridge mode click on delete icon in front of pppoe_0_35.after you deleted it click on add & a wizard for setting up new connection will appear.name the connection as bridge_0_35 & just select the default values & enter vpi as 0 & vci as 35 & keep clicking next.on the screen where it asks type/protocol select rfc1483bridged.after completion you should see a connection named "bridge_0_35" with 0/35 in front.

next you need to configure your router in pppoe mode.in router setting go to connection settings & check various options.there should be an option like pppoe.select that & you should see a screen to enter your bsnl username/password.do that & connect modem to router & now you should see some sort of green icon/connection up status in router info page with IP like 117.x.x.x.


----------



## VASUDEO (Aug 23, 2015)

Dear Sir ,
I purchased iBALL extreme high power 300mbps  wifi router model iB-WRX300NP at 6/8/2015 ,but I couldnt install. I followed 
aii instructions given by iBALL customer care.,but problem did not solved.IP adress of my bsnl adsl modem & this router
 is same which is 192.168.1.1 .I want to use wifi frequency of both modem & router.How can I ? Please give me details  by sending mail.
        thanking you.
                                                                                                                                   yours faithfully 
                                                                                                                                   vasudeo dhargalkar


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

Return both the iball router and the bsnl modem and get TP Link W8968. An ADSL router like that would be much better.


----------

